# ¿como hago para formatear mi pc ?



## senadi (Jul 2, 2008)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y en realidad estoy apasionado con este foro le dedico como 10 horas diarias y he aprendido mucho aqui pero queria saber algo que puede ser muy importante para mi.  
 que es lo siguiente mi compu esta muy lento y un amigo me dijo que lo formateara por que tiene unos errores por instalar y desinstalar programas queria saber como formateo mi pc para mejorar esta grasias


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 2, 2008)

primero acordate que cuando formateas borras TODO lo que tenes en la pc asi que guarda todo lo que quieras conservar en algun cd asi no lo perdes. ahora la explicacion de como formatear:
lo que se hace en primer instancia es configurar la BIOS para que inicie la PC desde el CD de windows

1.- Reiniciamos el PC y entramos en la BIOS, en la mayoría de los casos pulsando la tecla "DEL" o "SUPR" sin embargo puede haber casos que por las características especiales del PC sea necesario usar otra secuencia de teclas para acceder a la Bios, como por ejemplo:

CTRL + S
CTRL + ALT + ESC
CTRL + ESC
CTRL + F2
CTRL + ALT + S
CTRL + ALT + Z
F1
F2
F8
F10

en todo caso la manera correcta de acceder a la Bios podeis encontrarla en el manual de la placa base.


2.- Entramos en la BIOS

Una vez dentro de la BIOS, debemos buscar la opción similar a:

Advance BIOS Features (En el caso de una BIOS Award, quizás la mas extendida hoy en día)

Una vez seleccionada con el cursor pulsamos ENTER y localizamos las opciones:

First Boot Device
Second Boot Device
Third Boot Device

Seleccionamos cada una de ellas por separado y pulsando ENTER dejamos las opciones como siguen:
First Boot Device: CDROM
Second Boot Device: Floppy
Third Boot Device: HDD-0

una vez hecho el cambio, guardamos la configuración, para ello iremos a la opción:

Save & Exit

Pulsamos ENTER y la tecla de la letra “y” dos veces, en este momento el Pc se reiniciará.

Hasta aquí hemos aprendido como configurar la BIOS para que arranque desde el CDROM, ahora solo queda instalar XP.

INSTALACION DE WINDOWS XP

* Insertar el CD de XP en la bandeja del CDROM antes del reinicio comentado arriba

La instalación previa de Windows XP comenzará:

Fíjaos en el mensaje de la parte inferior o superior (según tu BIOS) de la pantalla:

”Presione cualquier tecla para iniciar desde CD”

Pulsamos cualquier tecla

A continuación vereis el mensaje:

"El programa de instalación está inspeccionando la configuración de hardware de su equipo..."

- Nos aparecerá una pantalla azul

"Programa de instalación de Windows XP"

-Esperamos, se están cargando archivos

- Aparece una nueva pantalla

Esta parte del programa de instalación prepara Windows XP para que se utilice en este equipo:.
* Para instalar XP ahora, presione ENTER
* Para recuperar una instalación de XP usando consola de recuperación,presione la tecla "R"
* Para salir del programa sin instalar XP, presione F3


- Pulsamos ENTER

-Contrato de licencia de Windows XP (Léedlo y si estais de acuerdo, aceptais con F8, de lo contrario pulsais ESC) para avanzar en su lectura pulsad AV Pág.

- Windows XP detectara la copia ya instalada y presentará las siguientes opciones:
* Para reparar la instalación seleccionada de Windows XP, presione "R"
* Para continuar la instalación de una copia nueva de Windows XP, sin reparar, presione ESC

-Pulsamos ESC

A continuación se presentan las particiones que tengamos en el equipo, con las siguientes opciones:

* Instalar Windows XP en la partición seleccionada, presionar ENTER
* Crear partición en espacio no particionado, presionar C
* Eliminar partición seleccionada, presionar D


Seleccionamos la partición a eliminar y pulsamos D

- Aparece una nueva pantalla

Ha pedido al programa de instalación que elimine la partición

X: Particion1 <Windows XP> [NTFS] <tamaño de la partición>MB (<espacio libre> MB libres)

En disco <tamaño del disco> MB 0 en Id. 0 en bus 0 en atapi [MBR]

-Para eliminar la partición, presione L
-Advertencia: Se perderán todos los datos de la partición-Presione ESC para regresar a la pantalla anterior sin eliminar la partición


Presionamos L

- Nueva Pantalla

* Para Instalar Windows XP en la partición seleccionada, presione ENTER
* Para crear una partición en el espacio no particionado, presione C
* Para eliminar la partición seleccionada, presione D

Selecciona la partición que acabas de eliminar y que aparecerá como “espacio no particionado” (OJO NO la confundas con el espacio no particionado del sistema que ocupa 8 MB)

- Pulsamos ENTER

- Nueva Pantalla

Ha pedido que el programa de instalación cree una partición nueva en disco <tamaño del disco> MB 0 en Id. 0 en bus 0 en atapi [MBR]

* Para crear una partición nueva escriba una tamaño abajo y presione ENTRAR
* Para volver a la pantalla anterior sin crear la partición, presione ESC


- Pulsamos ENTER

- Nueva Pantalla

Estamos ahora de nuevo en la pantalla que muestra la lista de particiones y que vuelve a darnos las opciones:

* Para Instalar Windows XP en la partición seleccionada, presione ENTER
* Para crear una partición en el espacio no particionado, presione C
* Para eliminar la partición seleccionada, presione D

- Nos aseguramos de que está seleccionada la nueva partición y no el espacio no particionado de 8 MB (en caso contrario la seleccionamos con las flechas de cursor) y pulsamos ENTER



- Nueva Pantalla

-Entramos ahora en las opciones de formateo con las siguientes opciones:

* Formatear la partición utilizando el sistema de archivos NTFS rápido
* Formatear la partición utilizando el sistema de archivos FAT rápido
* Formatear la partición utilizando el sistema de archivos NTFS
* Formatear la partición utilizando el sistema de archivos FAT

-Seleccionamos tipo de formato y presionamos ENTER

Se recomienda siempre NTFS rápido para discos ya formateados y NTFS para discos nuevos sin formatear.

NOTA: El espacio no particionado de 8 megas, está reservado para la información de partición de Windows XP.

-La nueva partición se formateará

Una vez formateada la partición, comienza la copia de archivos que se produce como último paso de la fase de instalación en modo texto.

Terminada la copia de archivos el equipo se reinícia solo (NO PULSAR NINGUNA TECLA)

AQUÍ COMIENZA LA INSTALACIÓN PROPIAMENTE DICHA (INSTALACIÓN EN MODO GUI)

Aparece por vez primera XP y nos dice que nos quedan 39 minutos de instalación, este tiempo variará en función del equipo, para un Pentium III a 1 Ghz. Con 512 megas de memoria el tiempo medio es de 25 minutos.

-Instalando dispositivos (la barra verde te indicará el porcentaje de evolución del proceso)

-Opciones regionales de idioma, escoge la que sale por defecto (Alfabetización internacional)

Pulsa SIGUIENTE:


-Nombre:
-Organización:

Rellena tus datos y pulsa SIGUIENTE:

-Clave del producto

Escribimos el número de serie de tu XP y pulsamos SIGUIENTE:

Nombre del equipo:
Contraseña:

Podeis poner el nombre que querais al equipo, escribimos la contraseña que tendrá el administrador, la confirmamos y pulsamos SIGUIENTE:

Fecha y Hora

Revisamos que tengamos bien la zona horaria, cambiamos a la nuestra en caso de ser necesario, y pulsamos SIGUIENTE:

-Instalando la red

Seleccionamos configuración típica y pulsamos SIGUIENTE:

Grupo de trabajo o Dominio, dejar por defecto “este equipo no está en una red...”

Poned el nombre del grupo de trabajo que querais, o dejad el predeterminado, y pulsad SIGUIENTE

La instalación continua con los siguientes procesos:


-Copia de archivos
-Completando instalación
-Instalando elementos del menú de inicio
-Registrando componentes
-Guardando configuración

El equipo se reinicia (NO PULSAR NINGUNA TECLA)

Continúa la instalación

Configuración de pantalla (pulsamos ACEPTAR dos veces)

Nos sale la primera pantalla de término de instalación

Pulsamos SIGUIENTE

Ahora comprobará la conexión a Internet

Pulsamos OMITIR

Ahora nos preguntará acerca de la activación, seleccionamos:

“Recordármelo dentro de unos días”

Pulsamos SIGUIENTE

¿Quién usará este equipo?

Escribimos el nombre del usuario principal, el resto de usuarios si fuese el caso se podrán crear posteriormente

Pulsamos SIGUIENTE

Pulsamos FINALIZAR

Nos aparecerá la Pantalla de Bienvenida

Ya tenemos XP instalado.

suerte con tu PC!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho, sí formateas el disco duro de tu computador(a), vas a perder todo lo que tienes en el disco duro.
Mejor vas al explorador de Windows, haz click derecho en el drive (o unidad) C, activas la opción propiedades, y allí haz click en Herramientras, ejecuta la opción desfragmentar. 
Eso ayuda a aumentar la velocidad.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 2, 2008)

elaficinado depende que disco rigido tenga. la desfragmentacion era MUY eficaz en discos de particion FAT y FAT32 ahora hace ya unos 3 o mas años la mayoria son en particion NTFS. fat lo que hacia era que al borrar algun archivo o programa dejaba un hueco digamos en la pc entonces el desfragmentador eliminaba todos esos huecos y el resultado era excelente. en ntfs esto no sucede. por eso la desfragmentación ya no se realiza tan seguido. puede que sea problemas de programas causantes de errores por mala instalacion, falta de archivos, etc. o algun virus siempre es una opcion 
saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 2, 2008)

Exelecte guia arroyiitoo

Lo mas sano siempre es hacer el fdisk (borrar la particion y crear una nueva)
muchos no lo hacen y hay virus rebeldes que resisten el format solo.

Lo que podria añadir es que inmediatamente despues de instalado el win, ponele un buen antivirus, actualice y recien segua instalando y moviendo archivos. 

Como por lo general un buen antivirus es muy pesado, y te hace mas lenta la maquina, despues de dejar tu maquina okm. desinstalas el antivirus pesado y pones algo mas liviano como el avg o nod.

Personalmente soy partidario de la fat. Saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 2, 2008)

yo tambien siempre preferi fat karapalida pero no recuerdo bien ya si era que xp no andaba bien en fat o directamente no andaba para nada y la tecnologia avanza y lo viejo se desecha hay que haceptar eso lamentablemente


----------



## senadi (Jul 2, 2008)

hola  a todos gracias por su ayuda en especial a ti aroyiitoo pero donde puedo conseguir una version de xp gratis o una parecida de pronto en internet o algo asi por que a decir verdad ya me he acostumbrado a descargas directas y eso 



bueno ustedes me entienden .... 

cualquier aporte gracias


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 3, 2008)

nose si esta permitido poner ese tipo de cosas pero te dejo el link de una pagina donde podes encontrar el que vos quieras. http://www.gratisprogramas.org fijate que ahi hay toda clase de SO yo hace tiempo lo descargue desde ahi


----------



## cancerian0 (Jul 4, 2008)

una consulta al formatear mi pc se formatean todas las unidades de disco o solo la unidad C
gracias por su atensión


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 4, 2008)

las que vos eligas


----------



## cancerian0 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok gracias arroyiitoo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 5, 2008)

Rampiendo se aprende  . 

Acordate de tener los driver de tu maquina a mano, o copia los nombres y bajalos.
Si es win trucho no le hagas la comprobacion de autenticidad  .

Suerte.


----------



## Moises Cueva Palma (Jul 6, 2008)

mmm necesitaras de el mismo sistema operativo a instalar, ps en ella hay una opcion para foramtear tu pc. o sino consigue el programa mas usado de particion magic... que ademas de formatear te ayudara de particionar tu disco duro en cuantas partes tienes..  y comparto lo mismo con mi amigo...  ten el driver en la mano para su instalacion  o si no, progrmas,juegos y videos no abrira tu pc...


----------

